# Little Online Game Here!



## MacHeadCase (Aug 6, 2003)

Hello all! Been a while since I've posted...

I don't know if any of you know about this game here but I like it. The only thing I would have wished for is longer play!!!

*HERE* it is!   

Hope you like it too!!!


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 6, 2003)

There was another thread about this the night before last. Called something like "The Coolest thing I have seen in a long time!"


----------



## MacHeadCase (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh darn!... You mean I was late in posting this? Rats and poodles...


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Dime5150 (Aug 10, 2003)

What is that? I don't know if I would call it a game.


----------



## MacHeadCase (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime5150 _
> *What is that? I don't know if I would call it a game. *



Call it whatever you want to call it D5150!... 

I played it so to me it's a game. And I even thought it was cute but too short!


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Dime, it's a puzzle game because you have to figure out how to save the "log ball," as I call it.  And I played it and solved it.  It was fun!  Thanks for posting it, though.


----------



## MacHeadCase (Aug 10, 2003)

The object of the game is to prevent the two planets from colliding... 

So you have to steer the oncoming planet from its course...


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

Yeah, I know, I beat it.  If you can call it that.


----------



## MacHeadCase (Aug 11, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

And just for grins I went back and beat it again before I went to bed.


----------



## MacHeadCase (Aug 12, 2003)

::ha:: Well lookee here! Seems like you like it hunh?


----------



## Trip (Aug 12, 2003)

Yea, there was a copy of this posted in The Café. But I'll let this way stay, just because that game is pretty cool.

It's like Myst with a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## Stridder44 (Aug 13, 2003)

This is one trippy, cool little game...


----------



## MacHeadCase (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah! I just wish it was longer.  'Cause I coulda played and played I liked it so much. 

Maybe they'll make a sequel!


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

It even uses sound effects that sound like they came straight from Riven, like the little dude's, well, I don't know what to call it... the top to his hangar that has the telescope, there we go.  When it opens, it sounds like something from Riven.

I surely hope they make a sequel; that would be very cool!  Hopefully it would be longer, though what it would be about, who knows!


----------



## MacHeadCase (Aug 14, 2003)

Yep! Very imaginitive isn't it? 

I wonder if in the credits there wouldn't be an email address where we could send them a "Hey guys! Great stuff. So... When's the sequel?" kinda thing... 

Anyone know Hungarian here? 

Ahhhh... Riven... hmmmmm ::love::


----------

